# Monitoring shows nonsence?



## Artas1984 (Nov 17, 2007)

Hi! 

Running AMD Athlon 64 X2 3800+ Winsdor on ASUS M2N-E with dual channel 2X1 GB Corsair XMS 667 MHz memory DIMM's.

FSB overcloked to 240 MHz with vcore 1.425 V and vdimm 1.95 V, as a result CPU is 2400 MHz and RAM is 400 MHz DDR.

CPUZ shows that the U of CPU is only 1.312 V? ***?.. 

ASUS Probe II shows the U of CPU jumping frpm 1.43 to 1.46 V! 
Temperature jumps from 30 to 36 C.

So howcome CPUZ and Probe II utilities show such different results?
And most imortant why thE values are jumping? 

30 C at 1.46 V looks quite low T i think..


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

CPUZ shows that the U of CPU is only 1.312 V? ***?.. 


what do you mean by "U"

check your system volts with PC Wizard (free) when you minimize PC wizard you will get a screen in the upper right hand corner of your monitor screen which will show cpu temps and voltages >>>>>

fluctutations are normal


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

what is the make and model of your power supply ............... I hope you are not really getting that much voltage droop ?????????????


----------

